# overtightened



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I go to a nuclear fuel storage facility once a year to test the RPZ and I found my quick 90 fittings on the device! I left them on it last year and was missing them ever since. Anyway, while I was there, I was asked to look at a leak that was on some work one of other guys did a week previous. I found the leak alright. I usually don't have schedule 80 pvc fittings on my truck, but had some left over and managed to find enough to do a repair. I just tightened the new adapter by hand.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a bummer. You would expect that from China made fittings. That one appears to be made in the good ole USA.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> That's a bummer. You would expect that from China made fittings. That one appears to be made in the good ole USA.


No, he eats a lot of spinach and smokes a cobweb pipe


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

He should have transitioned to galvanized nipple by using a galvy coupling, then a PVC male adapter into the steel. I really don't like to put steel into plastic, but if I do, I don't put a lot of tape or dope on the metal threads, and only hand tight.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Is that fitting covered in chrome?

it seems quite shiny.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

alberteh said:


> Is that fitting covered in chrome?
> 
> it seems quite shiny.


You never seen galvanized PVC?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> http://www.lascofittings.com/supportcenter/TheDosandDontsThreadedPlastic.asp


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

alberteh said:


> Is that fitting covered in chrome?
> 
> it seems quite shiny.


It's grey schedule 80 pvc, with white teflon paste.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Thanks Mr. Parr*

The installing plumber put tape and teflon dope on that nipple, causing it to bulk up, then overtightened it. I used the Key-Tite that ILPlumber shipped up to me, it's made of vegetable oil, not teflon, so I unknowingly did the right thing.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I tried Keytite after reading about it in the pipe dope. It's about the only the thing I use now. I really like the stuff.

I only have one supplier that carries it, so I hoard it every time I go in there


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> I tried Keytite after reading about it in the pipe dope. It's about the only the thing I use now. I really like the stuff.
> 
> I only have one supplier that carries it, so I hoard it every time I go in there


How's is it compare to retcorseal 5??


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It's smoother and It will go right on pipe and stick if the pipe is wet.

Most importantly it will wipe right of your hands and arms and does not end up my nose or in my hair.

It compares more to ProDope, but it has more density and it a of green color.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> It's smoother and It will go right on pipe and stick if the pipe is wet.
> 
> Most importantly it will wipe right of your hands and arms and does not end up my nose or in my hair.
> 
> It compares more to ProDope, but it has more density and it a of green color.


Your nose??? You been sniffing it as well??? I'm sure we'll find ya in the plumbing crowd with ur green doped nose... laughing...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It really flows well. My beef is that it tends to collect on the side of the brush and fall off. I will probably take the brush off the lid, drill a small hole and stick an acid brush thru it, so I can clean the excess off as I pull the brush out.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

So it leans up just like grip no residue or stains?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It is kind of smeary, but I carry citrus based plumber's wipes, so no problems!


----------

